# All you salty rascalls from Miami to Savanna



## mlbowfin (Oct 6, 2016)

Be safe the next couple days, I've put a few prayers in for guys. Mathew is no joke, this thing has a chance to really get nasty..


----------



## Limitless (Oct 6, 2016)

Godspeed, Amen.  Be safe.


----------



## kingfish (Oct 6, 2016)

Absolutely !!!  Prayers all around.  This one is a beast.


----------

